
Asteroid that killed the dinosaurs was great for bacteria - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/01/science/asteroid-dinosaurs-crater-bacteria.html
======
anirudh24seven
For anyone wanting the scientific paper being referred to in the journal
Geology (without opening the NY Times article) here is the link:
[https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/gsa/geology/article/doi/10....](https://pubs.geoscienceworld.org/gsa/geology/article/doi/10.1130/G46799.1/580289/Microbial-
life-in-the-nascent-Chicxulub-crater)

------
Roritharr
I wonder which creatures will celebrate the plastic in our oceans.

~~~
ta999999171
Bacteria.

~~~
brownbat
Earth is essentially populated by bacteria,* which in turn allows a handful of
temporary mutated offshoots to live for a few moments alongside it.

* Looking at species count, mass, count of individuals, or species longevity, or probably eighteen other factors.

------
Tepix
It was also great for mammals. They had the brains, they just had to wait for
their chance.

------
chiefalchemist
Slightly off topic but evidently there's growing evidence and consensus that
it was not an asteroid that did the dinos in. It's unfortunate that mainstream
media continues to perpetuate the myth.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/09/dinosau...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/09/dinosaur-
extinction-debate/565769/)

~~~
8bitsrule
Without qualified dissenters, progress would be much slower, and arguments
would be far less robust.

Greta Keller happens to be a 73-year-old paleontology and geology professor at
Princeton University. And the uncharming, unprofessional name-calling? "You
know you’re over the target when the flak is heaviest."

